# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  hilo invisible

## tito coco

Muy buenas

Recibí hace algunos días este material, y la verdad que estoy un tanto decepcionado, no tanto con el producto, que me parece expléndido, sino con las instrucciones. La verdad es que ando un poco perdido ya que no las entiendo muy bien.

alguien me podría echar un cable?, aunque sean los pasos iniciales.
gracias

----------


## buen_corcel

supongo que lo que recibiste es el hilo invisible...
que instrucciones esperabas?
que es lo que quieres hacer con el hilo invisible??

----------


## magoandre

el consejo que te puedo dar es lo siguiente:

1) el uso del hilo invisible  es muy esforzado ya que hay que practicar bastante para no romperlo, es decir medir la fuerza y no ser brusco para romperlo.

2) hay videos relacionado con hilo invisible con varios juegos que puedes hacer el video se llama:

"who`s afraid of invisible thread" y es de "jon leclair"


espero que te sirva esta informacion


te saluda magicoridalmente magoandre

----------


## rodrigo00

Yo también recibí hace poco el hilo. Tienes que tener muchísimo cuidado para no romperlo, de hecho tuve que poner el hilo invisible que compré a un itr que también compré y en eso si que tengo que tener muchísimo cuidado de no tensarlo mucho para que no se me rompa. En cuento a las instrucciones, me venían perfectamente explicadas, como usarlo y un pequeño efectos de los miles que se pueden hacer con este material. También existe una serie de DVD's de Michael Ammar, titulados: Close-Up Animations & Levitations. No están nada mal. Suerte.

----------


## dante

Esto pasa cuando compramos al tuntun...
Que te han dado las instrucciones y no las entiendes muy bien... ami ocn el único papel que me lo han vendido es el de la factura. jaja.

Informate mejor antes de comprar nada, regresa ala tienda y comprate además el dvd que te han mencionado o algun libro. Pide consejo al vendedor.

Por cierto sabes que tipo de hilo has comprado?

----------


## Karma72

Yo estaba observando hoy el dvd de Amar...Miracles Vol 1 y como está en inglés y yo escasamente hablo español  :roll: me quedó la duda de elemento con el cual se pega el hilo...es cera blanda? 

Si es ésto, dónde se podrá adquirir ese producto aquí en Colombia he logrado ubicar una tienda mágica por internet, pero no ofrecenese producto  :roll:

Se puede reemplazar por otro?  :roll:

----------


## aitorlarrea

yo tengo un problemilla con el hilo,
sacando uno de los hilos de keblar se me escurrio
y se enredo entre todos los demas hilos,
y ahora al sacar cualkier otro se engancha con este
¿tengo que desenroscar todos los hilos para sacar el enredado?

tb tengo una duda con el hilo invisible,
es sobre un juego en el que se hace levitar una rosa de papel,
pero no se si se puede preguntar aqui por lo de dar pistas...

----------


## Juanma Garcia

......... un tiempo en el que se tenia cuidado a la hora de expresarse fuera del area secreta....................


¿Que fue de eso?

----------


## aitorlarrea

juanma, lo dices por mi?  :? 
he dicho algo que no debia?
si es asi, perdonazme, pero no creo que nadie haya desvelado ningun misterio aqui...
en fin, la duda que tengo obviamente no la pondre en este apartado...
un saludo

----------


## Juanma Garcia

> tengo una duda con el hilo invisible,
> es sobre un juego en el que se hace levitar una rosa de papel,
> pero no se si se puede preguntar aqui por lo de dar pistas...


ahi revelas todo, pero no me referi a ti sino al foro en general. Recuerdo que se tenia especial cuidado a la hora de preguntar por el hi, el fp, etc... y se utilizaban asi por no decir el nombre completo. Mucha gente preguntaba que es un fp porque les costaba mucho trabajo encontrarlo en el foro, pero ahora eso no pasa. Todo el mundo habla como si estubiera con su mejor amigo mago y con total libertad. No se, no me gusta que pase eso.

----------


## Practicante

> Iniciado por aitorlarrea
> 
> tengo una duda con el hilo invisible,
> es sobre un juego en el que se hace levitar una rosa de papel,
> pero no se si se puede preguntar aqui por lo de dar pistas...
> 
> 
> ahi revelas todo, pero no me referi a ti sino al foro en general. Recuerdo que se tenia especial cuidado a la hora de preguntar por el hi, el fp, etc... y se utilizaban asi por no decir el nombre completo. Mucha gente preguntaba que es un fp porque les costaba mucho trabajo encontrarlo en el foro, pero ahora eso no pasa. Todo el mundo habla como si estubiera con su mejor amigo mago y con total libertad. No se, no me gusta que pase eso.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo: HI, FP,...... no cuesta nada....
en fin

----------

